# [Marijuana Coffee] My test



## M0de Grow (Dec 9, 2011)

*Marijuana Coffee*​ 


I know there are a few different ways to do this, all being pretty simple. 



One way is very simple, just add a good amount of "kief". Weed needs something more then water although, because the THC wont "stick" to the water. So some people will add milk or a creamer.


The second method i found was with bhang (weed milk). Simply simmer whole milk and finely grounded weed for about an hour or so. Then you add your bhang to your coffee. (about 4gs of high grade/per liter)





I didn't like the idea of having tons of milk and not that much coffee in my coffee. So i used the smallest amount of milk as i could and put about 2 grams of high grade cali med for a very little amount of whole milk. Then i added a little bit of butter so it would be more fatty for better what ill call "weed creamer"! i let it simmer for an hour and a half. let it chill over night, then got a 24 oz coffee and mixed in the weed creamer. At the same time i mixed in about 0.5g of kief, also a real creamer(just one packet thing). It didn't taste to bad at all, towards the end it had more of the bhang taste to it. I drank it in about 30 minutes. Its been just under 2 hours and i dont feel much if anything at all.






So my questions are: have anyone tryed this? does it work? did it take awhile? did i fuck up?


ill post again in a few hours to see if i get a buzz at all.


(also haven't smoke any weed yet, but i think in about an hour i will, because waiting is hard when i have all this weed in front of me and im not high)

​


----------



## gioua (Dec 10, 2011)

I waited to post in this thread since I have had so many failures making teas and drinks.. nothing seemed potent.. 
I have made the tea's before the key like you said is fat! anything with fat and thc will work.. you just either need more heat or time to allow them to bond.


----------



## newkirk (Dec 10, 2011)

I put the amount of cream I would use in a cup of coffee in a Pyrex measuring cup, add weed, then set that in a pan of slow boiling water for 30-45 minutes. The cream will turn greenish.

Then I add coffee to the measuring cup in hopes of washing any residual good stuff off the sides of the measuring cup. Then I pour it into a coffee cup, because the measuring cup will be too hot to put to my lips after sitting in the boiling water.

After 24oz of coffee, did you possibly pee something good out?

Or could you have diluted the product too much?

Just speculating.


----------



## gioua (Dec 12, 2011)

I doubt it was peed out within 2-3 hours but I only made about 10 oz or so. Using various ammounts of weed to titrate myself.. once it got past about 4 grams and was not doing anything... I gave up and moved on to another recipe that wont work.
I have such a huge tolerance with medibles that I may not be the one you want to hear this from..lol

Making oils and butters or tinctures can be a P.I.T.A but once you get the idea of it and can run off a few dozen attempts on the same recipe just adding more weed may work... but my main issue with edibles is potency. What is knock yer ass off stuff to you maybe too weak for me. and vice versa. I am not a big smoker (smoke cigs still but..) I guess it's just how I am right now. I am not feeling good enuf to smoke till after 2pm most of the time so I use my capsules (6 at a time) =2.5g I tried to stop for about 2 weeks to see if my tolerance would improve but it didnt.


----------

